# What store is the cheapest/fastest shipping for r4i3ds



## funnystory (Feb 8, 2016)

I am currently looking at nds-card.com and mochipcentral. What do you guys recommend?


----------



## NoThisIsStupider (Mar 27, 2016)

I ordered a R4I 3DS from nds-card in January this year, and it came a week ago, probably due to chinese new year. It works fine (Playing a Pokemon Romhack on it atm). If you don't mind potentially waiting a bit, I would recommend the site, as I hear it's common for chinese new year to delay it, and that passed awhile ago.


----------

